# استفسار هام جداً حول الترخيم في مواسير الآبار



## محمد حـاتم (1 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام لدي سؤال .. 
لو كان عندي ماسورة pvc وتم استخدامها بعد حفر البئر (لاستخراج المياه الجوفية) 
يعني الاحمال عليها هي احمال تربة من الخارج وفارغة من الداخل .
كيف يمكن حساب الترخيم على هذه الماسورة .. أي عند أي عمق سيحصل الفشل عليها وتضغط عليها التربة وتحطمها ؟؟


----------

